# 42DD Vacuum Manifold



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

is anybody running one of these? curious how much you like, and possibly a pic on how you mounted it and routed it through the bay
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...s.htm


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

pretty expensive for something u can make for a few bucks in a hardware store.. imo


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_pretty expensive for something u can make for a few bucks in a hardware store.. imo

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: 42DD Vacuum Manifold (vw_owner)*

Im curious to see one of these hooked up as well, $60 isnt much


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

My $5 Ace hardware manifold http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

That turned out better than I imagined when I thought of ace hardware made vacuum manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (myreversewave)*

You shouldn't be running everything from one vacuum source any ways. Wastegate should be connected directly to the compressor housing of your turbo with the least amount of tubing possible.
Everything else should be run off your intake manifold like your DV/BOV, Boost gauge etc.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_You shouldn't be running everything from one vacuum source any ways. Wastegate should be connected directly to the compressor housing of your turbo with the least amount of tubing possible.
Everything else should be run off your intake manifold like your DV/BOV, Boost gauge etc.

just wondering, why would it matter if it coming from "one source." it is essentually coming from one source anyway


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

for cleanest signals and quickest response its optimal to run dedicated lines for each device of the shortest distance possible. 
in reality it dont matter a whole lot and people using stock manifolds wont have enough ports to pull this off. 
Think of it like this your brake booster "could" effect the readings of your boost gauge if you just T'd off the brake source, however how often do u care what your boost gauge says while your braking? unless ur datalogging proably not much.. 
Also if u ran a vac line a distance to reach something like a meth controller/boost gauge... that whole line has has to see the pressure change before your device on the end will, causing a lag so to speak. running multiple devices off that same source will cause them all to lag as well as compounding the issue by adding more overall volume to the lines. 
Dedicated lines allows quicker flow to the devices that read off that line and less chance of interference from other devices that may be minuplating/venting/storing the source.


_Modified by dreadlocks at 11:34 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

The main reason for running your wasategate DIRECTLY off your compressor housing is for quick response. It gets the boost signal immediately as boost is being built instead of after it flows through all your boost tubing, intercooler, t fittings, etc. You want this quick response because on many setups that I've seen the added lines and T's have caused boost spikes because the wastegate is not opening soon enough and then the boost builds up, spikes, and then the wastegate gets the signal after it goes through all that crap.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Right you want Wastegate off the Comp housing and everything else from the manifold. 
I had a 42 DD manifold. But i switched to hard lines and push to connect fittings. Much cleaner and more heat resistant. Never had a melting problem even this close to exhaust parts. If you want it i can PM you the source.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i thought alot of people ran their wastegate off a signal from right before the throttle body so that you can account for intercooler and pressure losses in general that occur from turbo to throttle body.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_i thought alot of people ran their wastegate off a signal from right before the throttle body so that you can account for intercooler and pressure losses in general that occur from turbo to throttle body.


Wastegate signal comes from the compressor housing. As stated before for quickest response. The setting on the boost controller accounts for the losses as boost is measured from the manifold.


_Modified by 16V-Dub at 9:32 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_
Wastegate signal comes from the compressor housing. As stated before for quickest response. The setting on the boost controller accounts for the losses as boost is measured from the manifold.

_Modified by 16V-Dub at 9:32 PM 2-2-2010_

*Correct*


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

and plastic fittings ....well i think not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_and plastic fittings ....well i think not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Whats wrong with them? They worked fine. I did have one of there VAC lines melt going across my raintray to my MAP sensor.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Whats wrong with them? They worked fine. I did have one of there VAC lines melt going across my raintray to my MAP sensor.

Nothing wrong with plastic at all....but i'm not paying 60 bucks for it....
there is a one pice billet one from NLS for half that..granted its not all blingy...but its solid
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Yeah...but it doesn't come with any hose...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

and hose is not worth 30 bucks either


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Take WG reference off the manifold, that way you get the boost you want vs the boost pre IC


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Not to bring bac dead threads, but my intent was to run -4an from compressor to a vac mani and then -4an to my wastegate and to my diverter valve. Now im sorta rethinking that unfortunatly haha. Thoughts?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Inline-Vacuum-Manifold-Kit_p_229.html
i am running that. No problems at all- they are nylon fittings and they work great- no complaints.

:snowcool:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought it, love it. Looks very nice and makes everything very simple and it supports one of our _best_ companies in the aftermarket. I hate it when people try to justify being cheap.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

05JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Right you want Wastegate off the Comp housing and everything else from the manifold.
> I had a 42 DD manifold. But i switched to hard lines and push to connect fittings. Much cleaner and more heat resistant. Never had a melting problem even this close to exhaust parts. If you want it i can PM you the source.


That looks BEAUTIFUL! Well done. How much do you estimate you have in fittings? Are you just using standard 1/4" line? I will look into this for future projects.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

heres mine installed:










i dont remember how much i paid for it, but i remember getting some really good deal last year on black friday. for the vac lines, im using silicon hose i got from siliconintakes.com. good thick, flexible hose.

and heres a diagram of how i have my vacuum stuff routed.


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

Here is the main reason for one vac line to the wastgate is so it cant blow off. Run a -3 or -4 off the compressor housing to the wastegate not a vacuum hose with zip ties. If that hose comes off under a hard pull the engine will overboost so fast it may damage the engine. The problem with running it to a vac block is more posssible failure points. Vibrant makes a nice billet one I have used before but its a little pricey.


----------

